# Know DIYers that just blow you A-W-A-Y?



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 17, 2014)

It's been a long time since I've frequently youtube for anything ever since this Google+ merging disasterpiece. I lost my account and all my favorited DIYs  with it. Pinterest has been a life saver though. Then I found this lady yesterday. I actually like her production value too! Her name is Daniela Tabois and she's totally inspiring me to get into fashion design!

  May I present the pearl and chain stud jacket!







  This legit scarf dress!





  High Waisted Bikini





  Have any recommendations fellow Specktraites?


----------

